# Black Panther: Marvel will "auf jeden Fall" einen Nachfolger



## Zelada (11. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther: Marvel will "auf jeden Fall" einen Nachfolger* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Panther: Marvel will "auf jeden Fall" einen Nachfolger*


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2018)

Welten Krieg in Wakanda  also ^^

Ich hätte lieber einen Black Widow Film oder eine Black Widow Serie gehabt.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2018)

Echt jetzt?
Also ein (kommerziell) erfolgreicher Film bekommt eine Fortsetzung?
Hui. Sowas ist ja mal  was ganz Überraschendes.


----------



## Orzhov (11. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Also ein (kommerziell) erfolgreicher Film bekommt eine Fortsetzung?
> Hui. Sowas ist ja mal  was ganz Überraschendes.



Und morgen verrate ich dir was nach der Ebbe kommt.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Und morgen verrate ich dir was nach der Ebbe kommt.



Du Nostradamus, du!


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. März 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Welten Krieg in Wakanda  also ^^
> 
> Ich hätte lieber einen Black Widow Film oder eine Black Widow Serie gehabt.



Aber doch auch nur wegen Scarlett Johansson und ihren unschlagbaren "Vorzügen"! 
Weil eine gute Schauspielern ist die nicht. Tolles Aussehen, wenig Talent. Wobei das ja für die meisten Schauspieler zutrifft.

Interessant wären solche Serien ja schon, da viel über die Charaktere einfach nie erzählt oder gut rüber gebracht wird.
Nur dürfte das dann auch wieder der Familientauglichkeit geopfert werden. Und bei Marvel/DC habe ich eh schon innerlich viel abgeschaltet, weil da viel zu viel mit Paralleldimensionen, alternativen Zeitlinien usw. gearbeitet wird.
Das ist dann für mich ein Zeichen, dass die Macher selbst nicht mehr so genau wissen, wie es weitergehen soll oder das alte Szenarion so überladen, undurchschaubar und starr geworden ist, dass man keine Ahnung und Überblick mehr hat.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Aber doch auch nur wegen Scarlett Johansson und ihren unschlagbaren "Vorzügen"!



Nein weil in Avengers 2 - Age of Ultron die Flashbacks schon interessant aussahen. Agent Carter hatte auch ihre zwei Staffeln und war auch interessant ohne scarlett johannsen und rober downey jr


----------



## Spiritogre (11. März 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Aber doch auch nur wegen Scarlett Johansson und ihren unschlagbaren "Vorzügen"!
> Weil eine gute Schauspielern ist die nicht. Tolles Aussehen, wenig Talent. Wobei das ja für die meisten Schauspieler zutrifft.



Punkt a) Ich finde sie jetzt nicht hässlich aber abgesehen von der netten Oberweite auch nicht sonderlich hübsch, weiß nicht, was alle immer mit ihrem Aussehen haben. Am besten sieht sie tatsächlich noch als Black Widow aus, allerdings ist sie da sicherlich extrem nachträglich bearbeitet. 

Punkt b) Mit der schlechten Schauspielerin kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sicher, eine Rolle wie Black Widow kann letztlich fast jeder spielen, das ist keine Charakterrolle. Gleiches Problem wie Shia LaBeouf der Aufgrund von Transformers und Indie 4 absolut zu Unrecht abgetan wird. Schaut man aber mal andere Filme wie Lost in Translation oder andere ihrer "Frühwerke" sieht das plötzlich ganz anders aus.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. März 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Nein weil in Avengers 2 - Age of Ultron die Flashbacks schon interessant aussahen. Agent Carter hatte auch ihre zwei Staffeln und war auch interessant ohne scarlett johannsen und rober downey jr



Interessant waren die durchaus, aber eigtl. ist die Hintergrundgeschichte von Black Widow ja auch schon lange geschrieben in den Comics.
Agent Carter war sehr gut, aber da war auch wenig gemacht worden mit ihr in den Comics, da konnte man sich kreativ etwas mehr rausnehmen und erzählen.
Black Widow ist als Marvel-Charakter einfach schon zu feststehend für mich. Wobei das MCU ja eh ein großer Mischmasch aus allen Comics etc. ist.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Punkt a) Ich finde sie jetzt nicht hässlich aber abgesehen von der netten Oberweite auch nicht sonderlich hübsch, weiß nicht, was alle immer mit ihrem Aussehen haben. Am besten sieht sie tatsächlich noch als Black Widow aus, allerdings ist sie da sicherlich extrem nachträglich bearbeitet.
> 
> Punkt b) Mit der schlechten Schauspielerin kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sicher, eine Rolle wie Black Widow kann letztlich fast jeder spielen, das ist keine Charakterrolle. Gleiches Problem wie Shia LaBeouf der Aufgrund von Transformers und Indie 4 absolut zu Unrecht abgetan wird. Schaut man aber mal andere Filme wie Lost in Translation oder andere ihrer "Frühwerke" sieht das plötzlich ganz anders aus.



Ist ja persönliche Geschmackssache sowas. Aber viele Männer sind da halt nicht viel weiter als die Urmenschen, seiht gut aus, man will sich paaren etc. Ein Hoch auf die Genetik. 

Gut, ein-, zweimal hat sie als Schauspielerin überzeugt, aber danach kamen solche Sachen wie Die Insel, Lucy, Ghost in the Shell usw.
Da muss man nicht viel Talent haben. Ich wünschte es gäbe mehr Schauspieler wie z.B. Alan Rickman. Der hat z.B. aus Snape in den HP-Filmen etwas gemacht, was wirklich Talent erfordert und bis heute noch beeindruckt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. März 2018)

War ein gelungener Film, der auch gut für sich selbst stehen kann (keine Random-Auftritte von Dr. Strange oder anderen Marvelhelden), aber irgendwie auch nichts besonderes.


----------

